# Trapping pigeons



## Jonno from ERD (May 24, 2009)

G'day guys,

We have an absolute ton of feral pigeons around here. I have half a dozen freerange chooks on my property and every morning I throw out a few scoops of food for them, which attracts the pigeons down. I counted about 35 of them this morning...so, the question is, how do I go about trapping them? I have Googled "pigeon traps" and they are available commercially but I'd rather not spend $200. I've caught a couple in a cast net but that's pretty innefient.


----------



## licky (May 24, 2009)

how bout you spend $200 on the trap and save over $200 on rats nd mice for your snakes


----------



## Allies_snakes (May 24, 2009)

do you wish to rid them of eating ur chooks food or do you wish to catch and use them? If its to stop them eating ur chook food, can you have an enclosed area for ur chooks to go in and eat so the pigeons are not taking the food? problem is they now know that u are feeding everday and are opportunists. not an easy task to trap them, but i wish you all the best.


----------



## Pujols (May 24, 2009)

Lol you can borrow my slingshot if you want


----------



## bk201 (May 24, 2009)

lock the chooks up for a few days and poison the pigeons or find a exterminator who works for beer


or when i was younger i used to trap them with a old bird cage that has a sliding up and down door put some seed in the cage and a stick about 1/3 the way in the door depending on its size holding it up and when they go in to get the seed the stick gets knocked over and the door goes down.


----------



## wokka (May 24, 2009)

In the olden days when I was a kid we used to catch birds with a cage with a hole on top big enough for the pidgeons to drop thru with wings closed but too small to fly out with wings open. Unlike parrots pidgeons cant climb out using beeks


----------



## geckodan (May 24, 2009)

I've got one here Jonno. Grab it next time you are over


----------



## abbott75 (May 24, 2009)

A trap like this is easy to make.

http://www.critterridders.com/pigeon_trap.htm

or a basic version (bottom of page)

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

Adam


----------



## Barno111 (May 24, 2009)

Jonno got a shotgun? scatter shots always make fast work or pigeons!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 24, 2009)

geckodan said:


> I've got one here Jonno. Grab it next time you are over


 
Problem solved! Thanks mate.

For everyone else...I plan on feeding them my outdoor carpet pythons, and don't agree with poisons and baits.


----------



## Reptilian (May 24, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Problem solved! Thanks mate.
> 
> For everyone else...I plan on feeding them my outdoor carpet pythons, and don't agree with poisons and baits.


 
arnt you worried about them carrying any diseases???


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 24, 2009)

G'day mate,

The carpets I'm feeding are all orginally wild caught (seized by EPA), and have never been wormed or treated for any other infestations. Whilst I plan on euthanising and freezing the pigeons, it's not as big of a risk as it may seem. Also being housed in a large, outdoor aviary means they aren't as susceptible to parasite infestation as they aren't constantly exposed to their faeces like they would be in a standard indoor enclosure. 

I won't be feeding them to any of my other snakes...

Cheers


----------



## junglepython2 (May 24, 2009)

Just make sure neighbours haven't decided to try and poison them as well.


----------



## Pike01 (May 24, 2009)

Soak some wheat in scotch over night, chuck it to the pigeons and wait 10 mins.


----------



## Noongato (May 24, 2009)

Id put down rabbit traps and then scatter seed everywhere over the top. Hehehee


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 24, 2009)

That's a brilliant idea Mike! I'll give it a go tomorrow morning. I'm guessing Vodka would work the same way?


----------



## FAY (May 24, 2009)

Hi Jonno, we have caught feral pigeons and fed them to our diamonds.....we keep them in a cage for a week and feed (Obvioulsy) and worm them.


----------



## dottyback (May 27, 2009)

pike1 said:


> Soak some wheat in scotch over night, chuck it to the pigeons and wait 10 mins.


 

other than the loan of a trap from Danny this is the most logical answer!


----------



## geckodan (May 27, 2009)

dottyback said:


> other than the loan of a trap from Danny this is the most logical answer!



Although you'll have to wait for the pigeons to sober up before dispatching them. The other problem you have is that the half pissed pigeons don't realise they are drunk until after they have flown back to their perches in the neighbouring tree. They may not all end up in your yard after the party. This tends to draw a lot of unwanted suspicion from neighbours. I'll keep an eye out for you in the local paper "pigeon killer on the loose". It happened once at Uni and drew an awful lot of negative attention.


----------



## redbellybite (May 27, 2009)

geckodan said:


> Although you'll have to wait for the pigeons to sober up before dispatching them. The other problem you have is that the half pissed pigeons don't realise they are drunk until after they have flown back to their perches in the neighbouring tree. They may not all end up in your yard after the party. This tends to draw a lot of unwanted suspicion from neighbours. I'll keep an eye out for you in the local paper "pigeon killer on the loose". It happened once at Uni and drew an awful lot of negative attention.


 AUSTRALIAS MOST WANTED ...local man found taking advantage of drunken pigeons claiming he was geting them for his snakes.......:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Twin_Rivers (May 27, 2009)

Can you throw them some rice and see if you can make them explode ..... Please. video it. might be funny


----------



## shamous1 (May 27, 2009)

*Trapping*

If you are going to feed them to the snakes you mentioned I would be keeping them quarantied in a cage for a few days to ensure they have'nt already been posioned.


----------



## Colin (May 27, 2009)

licky said:


> how bout you spend $200 on the trap



:shock: that's expensive for a cardboard box thats held up at an angle by a stick with some string attached.. 
put some seed under the box and when the pigeons go for it.. BANG pull that string


----------



## Jungletrans (May 27, 2009)

We used to catch them when l was a kid to mix with our flock . The alco grain really works .


----------



## herptrader (May 27, 2009)

This is designed for Indian Myna birds but I recon it would work on pidgeons:

http://www.mynamagnet.com.au/Default.asp?c=274014


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 27, 2009)

if you want to experiment with the scotch and vodka you can feed it to me overnight and throw me in the backyard in the morning and see what happens i'll guarentee you i wont be flying up into your neighbours tree.


----------



## stuartandconnie (May 27, 2009)

just the old box trap held up by a stick works wonders


----------



## kensai (May 27, 2009)

a series of dowells covering the cage door, pivoting from the top works well, this is just like the trap in a racing pigeon coop.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 27, 2009)

What i do is put the rabbit hutch outside and fill it with bread etc, i have string attached to the door and when they go in i let them eat and call their freinds''coo coo coo" then whammo i pull the string which shuts the door and i have trapped pidgy pidgy's.


----------



## mungus (May 27, 2009)

pike1 said:


> Soak some wheat in scotch over night, chuck it to the pigeons and wait 10 mins.



Beat me to it.
Bundy works better as its sweeter.


----------



## missllama (May 27, 2009)

honestly i think its pointless.... ur going to trap a few but not going to get rid of all of them and its always going to be an issue unless pigeons become extinct all of a sudden... i wouldnt bother trying to trap them


----------



## lemon (May 27, 2009)

*Pigeon Infestation*

Its good Jonno don't agree with poison and bait,
Uneccessarily painfull way to meet your fate
'Cause if you do lace food just check to be sure
That no natives birds end up dead on the floor
Borrowing geckodan's trap the obvious way to go
But boring compared to Twin_Rivers rice video
Pujols and his slingshot could be hours of fun
Slightly quicker with Barno111 and his shotgun
Mungus and the Bundy surely has its place
I tried to get a bird drunk, she slapped my face!
A feral animal hitman is a novel idea,
bk201 said find one who works for beer
Crack's rabbit hutch could be worth a go
Or try Googling "low budget scarecrow"
My mum scares mynahs with a big rubber snake,
Wouldn't your coastal be better than a fake?

Writing ridiculous poems...I need to get a life,
Whats that cooing from the bedroom...hope its the wife?:lol::lol:


----------



## abbott75 (May 28, 2009)

Lemon that's GOLD!


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 28, 2009)

We used to trap pigeons with a simple method.

A wooden box with a wire front and cut a small (square) hole in the front.
On top of this hole we hung some pieces of wire (fairly thick) as to have a one way door.
The pigeons could go in, but not back out.

Inside the box we had water and a good mix of bird seed.

( i hope that all made sense lol)


----------

